# Tamiya Laquer Drying Time



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

I used a spray can of Tamiya laquer. Great stuff, how long should the paint dry before I assemble the model?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

From my limited experience with the stuff, 2 hours should be enough time if you handle the parts with care. You might want to test a hidden area to make certain you'll not leave fingerprints. More time would undoubtedly be better but I've handled parts in well under an hour with no tackiness.

Testors One Coat lacquer seems very similar in drying time. Both are MUCH faster drying than Testors enamel. I'd like to see Testors expand their lacquer line to standard colors as their paints are much easier to find in this locale.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Tamiya spray lacquers do dry quickly. However, you sometimes need to be careful wtih them. If you are applying multiple coats, you can get them dry on the surface but a bit soft inside. They seem ok and then BAM you have big gooey fingerprints. Their clear gloss is that way if you are building up a nice deep finish. If in doubt let it dry overnight. But you can usually handle the parts in a half hour if you are careful.


----------

